
Taxi Strike Redux: Is France Failing Its Entrepreneurs? - c2prods
https://medium.com/welcome-to-thefamily/taxi-strike-redux-is-france-failing-its-entrepreneurs-49c4d7249498#.vuh68hprz
======
aurizon
France has a long history of killing off entrepreneurs with socialistic
behavior. Now it has zero colonies to milk, the long decline begins. The old
style tax network, with a land line phone system, tied to a 2 way radio
network is dead. French taxi companies want to use cell-phones and apps, get
rid of the radio network and the land line call in center - looks modern? Yes,
but they do not want to reduce the cost per ride to reflect the lower cost.
They also do not want to pay the drivers more. All taxi companies are like
this in New York as well as India. Change will come as politicians are burned
at the electoral stake.

Notice how it resembles electronic publishing - same process, far higher
margins, same to the writer...

